# Hydrotest for Piping Threaded Connections



## tifaonline (7 أغسطس 2015)

Could you please tell me which code or standard describes clearly, if we shall do hydrotest for piping threaded connections or not

Thank You​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أغسطس 2015)

http://www.muleshoe-eng.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/safetystdstatictest.pdf


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أغسطس 2015)

http://engstandards.lanl.gov/esm/pressure_safety/process_piping_guide_R2.pdf


----------



## tifaonline (24 أغسطس 2015)

Eng. Sayed, Thank You very much


----------

